# Ohio Lake effect 1/31/07



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

We already had 21 inches on the ground before this last blast, And more on the way !!!payup


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Hope you are having a blast plow Foxfire. Lets see what old man winter is going to send are way this weekend. Steve


----------



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

*Pic resizing ???*

I have pics of our latest blast but I have no way to resize them to post, Any Ideals ???


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

What program do you have for pictures? I use Irfan View and it works great. Bet you got alot more snow out there in Ashtabula than we do. Wonder what kind of good snow is in store for us this weekend?payup


----------

